# QSI PID's



## adlereins (Jan 4, 2008)

The QSI web site now has the PID cv's for various manufacturers loco's. Its going to save me a lot of frustration as these things are at best a very far out wag. Hope this info helps someone else.
Take Care,
Allen B.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have them and a number of other QSI tips on my site too. Just search for QSI on my site. 

I checked what they published, I'm not sure that having the different pid values at the 4 different speed bands will be the smoothest... I'm going to test them.

We've been working on this for some time... like over a year. 


Regards, Greg


----------

